# New kayak snowboarding Friends wanted



## G Unit (Sep 20, 2010)

I kayak/ski as much as possible and am also looking for new people to boat and ride with. I live about two min. from the Golden Whitewaterpark and run most everything on a regular basis. Drop a line if you want to go.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the community of buzzards! Front range is great for meeting people, maybe Beth will post something and help you out. Good luck with Kayaking, cool you have personal drive for sport, the addiction will only get worse!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

So if I raft and ski you don't to meet?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there,
You might want to think about hitting some pool sessions in Golden. You can get in touch with to find out more about that http://raguides.com/kayaking-school/ they are all on Tuesdays I believe (happens to be one of the only nights I can't go). When spring rolls around you won't feel so rusty. 

I will be chained to textbooks this coming season and might have a hard time getting out as much as usual but feel free to get in touch on here and I'll go if I can. I usually get out a lot. The play parks are a great place to build confidence so if you haven't done much in there, maybe think about taking advantage of the park in Golden. Its fun and there are always people around so you don't need to worry about making any plans with anyone. Actually, I'll probably find myself in the play parks a bunch more this season since its so easy to park and play.

Just to give kayaking some extra props, I must say its pretty much my favorite thing to do. period. I'm not killing class V rapids or even have much of a desire to (yet) but I have had more fun paddling and getting better and then getting worse and then getting better again and then getting a my ass handed to me and then getting better again...well, you get the point...I've gotten so much out of the sport...
There are a lot of highs and lows, at least there have been for me in my paddling progression...and I don't expect that will stop...its good that way, helps to keep a person humble on the river. 
Oh, look for the Lyon's Outdoor Games (LOG) this spring. There have been some cool clinics offered there in the past and I'm sure there will be in the future.

I'm sure I'll see you out there, feel free to holler!

Beth


----------



## shesthewind (Jun 21, 2009)

Sure I would... ..haha


----------



## shesthewind (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the responses..


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I board, raft, and kayak. I live in Aurora for now. I have the copper/wp/steamboat pass, so I won't be going to keystone much. If you are interested in wp, let me know. I go up almost every weekend. I'm day-tripping most of the time now, so could use the company when I'm solo. I can send you my e-mail if you're interested.

Kim


----------

